# Saved a pigeon!



## Arfin (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey all,
I just moved in my new home about 2 weeks ago. Well we had a corner of the house left open because there was a pigeon familly living there. The tuesday that just passed the company of our home sent out a worker to seal the open spot, we warned the company many times about pigeons and they said "o yeah that happens alot we will take care of them" WELL THEY DIDN'T! They sealed the hole, WITH THE BABY PIGEONS INSIDE!  My parents were very angry and we only noticed the pigeons there a few days ago by there banging and noises. My dad called the place and told them we need a worker to release them, this happened today, they said no because its a sunday so my dad bought a ladder for $80.00 and i went up myself was there for about 30 mins unscrewing until finally we opened it!   At fist i seen the pigeon rolled over thinking it was dead but i seen its mother a few houses down and went down the ladder, about 10 minutes later the mother and father pigeon came to there babies, and i am now very happy.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Thank you!*

You did a great job saving those babies and reuniting the family! I can't believe that jerk closed the hole up with the nest and babies still inside  
That makes you wonder how many times that something like that has happened before without a happy ending  There should be more people like you in this word, it would be a better place 
I'll be posting the story of my good deed for the first day of spring a little later.
Thank you for saving that family!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you a million times.
It is amazing what you and your family did. People like you give me hope.
Thank you and your family.

Reti


----------



## Arfin (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, i found this forum when searching on what food pigeons eat, its a great forum, makes me want a pigeon badly. I just wanted to know what can pigeons be trained to do? I have heard of them sending letters or something like that is it true?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Welcome!*

Arfin, Hi and welcome to Pigeon~Talk.Yes to your question.Pigeons can be trained to do most anything except maybe talk! Just keep reading the vast amount of stories that people have shared about their pigeon pals. They are an intelligent specie of special birds!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*White pigeon needs good home!*

Arfin, you mentioned earlier that you wanted a pigeon? Posted in this thread JUNIEBUG has listed a posting,"Home for a white pigeon".I believe it is male.I am looking for another pijie, but a female, so this will not work for me.Maybe you and your family can give it some thought and maybe give this bird a home?


----------

